# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Ασύρματοι αναμεταδότες

## alejandros1967

Μπορούμε σε ασύρματους αναμεταδότες εικόνας/ήχου που πουλάνε έτοιμους στο εμπόριο τον 2,4GHz και 5,8GHz να ενισχύσουμε το σήμα τους;Εγώ ξέρω ότι δεν γίνεται, αλλά λέω μην τυχόν κάποιος φίλος του Forum έχει καταφέρει κάτι με κάποιο τρόπο να μας πει.

----------

